# have to pick between 2 glocks



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

at the moment do i buy my friends G19 for $375 or do i use that money and get a G20. I know im gonna get his glock because he isnt in a hurry to sell it and he said he would sell it to me first over anyone else, the kid is like my brother so i trust him.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

That is easy, get the 19. Much better choice in my opinion. 9mm ammo is much cheaper, and if you ever plan to carry the weapon, the 19 is easy to conceal, the 20 is not.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

g19
no brainer


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Buy the G20, and give me your friend's phone number. I'll take the G19 for $375.

-Jeff-


----------



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

*oh the stress*

Don't worry im gonna get both first the G20 then my buddy gonna transfer the G19 and pay him later, thanks best friend


----------



## R.J.Adams (Apr 10, 2008)

I never had a G20, but the 19 is a sweetie. You are going to like them both I bet. They grow on you. There are still about 3 models I want to add to the collection. I'm a Glockaholic and love it.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

That G20 is going to be expensive to feed if you practice a lot. You say you're getting both, so what was the original question? Which to get first?


----------



## kcevans (Oct 27, 2008)

get the G19


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

Both:smt033

19 first :watching:


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

Get the 20, and go blow stuff up :smt067

Having owned both, they are both great guns. The smart side will tell you to grab the 19 as it conceals easily, is a great carry gun and is cheap to shoot. The devil is telling you that 15 rounds of full blown 10mm will make a man out of you, and you just can't pass up that sort of firepower.

I only own the G20, now. Might grab another G19, but in the meantime the 20 is doing me just fine. 10mm is WICKED fun!


----------



## Double0 (Nov 17, 2008)

19 easy


----------



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

well since i already have a G19 I went with the G20 and next month ill buy that other G19 I cant pass it up if you know what i mean :smt082


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

G19...ftw!


----------



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

Both are great guns. I have both and could not be happier.


----------



## DEVILDOG24 (May 5, 2009)

crinko said:


> at the moment do i buy my friends g19 for $375 or do i use that money and get a g20. I know im gonna get his glock because he isnt in a hurry to sell it and he said he would sell it to me first over anyone else, the kid is like my brother so i trust him.


self-defense is about stopping power, that means g20.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

DEVILDOG24 said:


> self-defense is about stopping power, that means g20.


"Stopping power" huh?  A .50 cal round is worthless if you can't hit your target during a high adrenaline, life and death situation. There are other factors to consider. Do a search on "stopping power" and read away. There have been many conversations here regarding that term.:watching:


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

i had an interesting conversation with the guy at the local gun store (hes ret. leo) and i was askin him about the 10mm, ha said that even with hollow points its very easy to over penetrate, he said i was pushin it with my G32 .357 sig. i think that if in a self defense situation if you can control yourself and put those rounds in the chest of the bad guy, i think the 9mm will be suffice plus if you cant stop them in 13 rounds you should probably be running


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

crinko said:


> Don't worry im gonna get both first the G20 then my buddy gonna transfer the G19 and pay him later, thanks best friend


i think thats the best way to go about it


----------



## Ledgehammer (Dec 12, 2009)

I don't understand if your going to get both why bother asking? Especially if you already 
own the g19. Should be a no brainer or did I miss something?


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Triple thread necro for the win! :smt082

Seriously though, this one needs to be locked...OP was in Nov 2008, and dredged up in May 2009 and Aug 2009 previously.

KG


----------



## Zertek (Dec 14, 2009)

Easy one, get the G19 :smt023


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

kg333 said:


> Triple thread necro for the win! :smt082
> 
> Seriously though, this one needs to be locked...OP was in Nov 2008, and dredged up in May 2009 and Aug 2009 previously.
> 
> KG


done


----------

